# 2012 National Goat Expo-photo contest



## jenparrish24

Ok we are going to be having a photo contest for the National Goat Expo, there will actually be a total of 4 photo contests leading up to the 2012 National Goat Expo.

We are looking for all of your cute pictures for the contests. The committee will chose 10 pictures for each contest that will be posted on the official website for voting. There will be votes made by all that visit the website if they chose. The first contest will begin now, the top 10 pictures will be picked and placed for the contest on the website from March 15th through the end of May, the winner will be announced by June 15th, 2011. No pictures chosen for the contests will be reused for the next contest.

The winner of each contest will get 1 free registration for a goat for one sanctioned show at the National Goat Expo. You can email pictures to myself at [email protected] put in subject line, photo contest pictures.

Also, some of these pictures will be used for the 18 month Calendar that the National Goat Expo is putting together for sale. The farm for each picture chosen for the calendar will be notified and they will receive 1 free calendar. The farm will also be noted on the calendar for their picture.

We look forward to getting your pictures, so hope to start getting some soon! Thank you! Let me know if you have any questions. Any and all cute and funny goat pictures welcome of any and all breeds.


----------



## jenparrish24

We are needing 8 more pictures for the first photo contest. Have 2 need more guys!! We will start voting on them March 15th, so please get your pictures in. I look forward to seeing them and having them on the website.


----------



## jenparrish24

you can email your pictures to [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## jenparrish24

OK everyone I need 3 more cute goat pics for the first photo contest, there are 7 chosen for the contest. Please help me out and send in some of your cute and funny goat pics. I look forward to receiving those pics!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Here are my triplets... :stars:


----------



## jenparrish24

The first contest is in session and voting can be made on www.nationalgoatexpo.org

Voting one time per computer.

Voting on this group will end on may 31st and the second one will begin on June 15th.

I am accepting photos fro all contests.


----------



## herry1

Very nice pics.I like all pics.
Thanks for sharing. :whatgoat:


----------



## yipperskipper acres

Is there gonna be anymore contests like this? onder:


----------



## jenparrish24

Yes, there will be a couple more contests and I am accepting all photos for all contests through out the entire time from now until we start the last contest for the NGE event. please send any and all contest pics to either of the following emails:

[email protected] or [email protected]

DON'T forget to vote for your favorite photo in the current contest taking place, it will end August 31st. If you have a favorite and want it to win invite others that you know to go to the website and vote for the pics. The contest pics for voting can be found at our website www.nationalgoatexpo.org and click the photo contest tab. Thanks and I look forward to getting more pics for the following contest which will start October 15th.


----------



## yipperskipper acres

I just sent you some pics.  Thanks!


----------



## jenparrish24

The winner of the first contest was Sarah Betz with her photo of her holding her little baby.

The winner of the second contest was Shilo VanTassel with her photo of her Lamancha kid cuddling with a little black kitten on a feed bag.

The second contest ended August 31st, 2011, the next will begin for voting October 15th,2011, there will be a 4th one that will take place from Feb 15th,2012- May 31st, 2012.

I am now excepting photos for the next contest and will be chosing pics for the contest by October 10th, 2011. Get your pics in if you havent sent them already to be in the running for the photo contest. The winner of each contest gets one free entry for one goat for one show, so its worth sending your photos in for. I look forward to getting your photos, I always love seeing everyones goats. you can email them to me at [email protected] or [email protected] . Look forward to getting them


----------



## jenparrish24

The new photos for the current photo contest are posted on the NGE website for voting. The voting for these will end Jan 15th, as I was late getting them posted and I do apologize I am giving them soem extra time to get votes.

Please go to www.nationalgoatexpo.org to vote for your favorite photo.

I am excepting photos for the last two contests which will take place Feb 15th-May 31st. Then the final contest which will be online as well as photos viewed at the NGE will take place from August 15th,2012 - October 10th, 2012 and winner will be announced at the NGE.


----------

